# Look what showed up



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

angus242 said:


> 1 minute? What about the directions on every bag of thinset I've ever seen.....mix for 3-5 minutes....slake for 5-10....mix for 2?


I don't read...:whistling

We did let the thinset slack though.

Boss was real big on not introducing air into the batch.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ugh....nevermind. I don't feel like ranting this early.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I will take a closer look at the mixing instructions on the thinset in the future although we never had any failures. 

Measuring your water is a good idea and will speed up your mixing and make your batches consistent.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

As I remember having a set amount of water to mix into and concrete product was never the perfect solution. It really depended on the moisture content of the materials to begin with and because of that you needed to adjust the water slightly. No?


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> As I remember having a set amount of water to mix into and concrete product was never the perfect solution. It really depended on the moisture content of the materials to begin with and because of that you needed to adjust the water slightly. No?


I never found that to be the case with bagged thingset. I suppose that could happen though.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

No need to read the instructions on bagged thin set, there are there for DIY's!:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

And so I stand by my statement that about 90% of failures are the installers fault.

:wallbash:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

First day with "The Beast"....

pretty good! I know the challenge will be getting the proper measurements for the mix. Also, pouring the powder in while it's running is a bit messy. The motor has 2 exhaust ports and if you get the powder close to them, it gets foggy :laughing:

It is very nice though to pour the mix in and walk away. Once I get the timer hooked up, I'll be able to hit the switch and not come back for 15 minutes! 

There was no missed mixing; no dry powder at the bottom! Although the upper sides did have a layer of dry dust on them. I'll have to adjust where I stand to dump in the thinset.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

That would be real handy for the small batches of concrete going into counter tops. Time to head to Amazon:>)

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## StoneTooling (Sep 12, 2011)

You got a great deal on that. How does it compare with cheater beaters or like the RubiMix?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

The best part is it's automated. I don't have to stand there while mixing. You can't beat that with any manual mixer.

Few more lessons learned.
Good:
Since the beaters don't touch the bucket, it doesn't get scratched up therefore, cleaning it is _very_ easy. 

Bad:
It's loud!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Were you able to straighten out the dry mud on the sides of the bucket?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. If you look at the still of the video, you won't see the dried powder on the sides. I just needed to be away from the motor's exhaust.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Angus, could you please post a shorter video, I don't have that much spare time. :jester:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Working for Ron, I don't have much spare time to film.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Working for Ron, I don't have much spare time to film.


No problem Homey, just givin' ya a hard time. :laughing:

Who's Ron? :blink:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I know. I was kidding. Actually, while I was videoing, the HO was walking out into the garage. I stopped because I felt stupid.

Ron?
http://www.contractortalk.com/members/rselectric1-52507


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> I know. I was kidding. Actually, while I was videoing, the HO was walking out into the garage. I stopped because I felt stupid.
> 
> Ron?
> http://www.contractortalk.com/members/rselectric1-52507


I hate when that happens.:laughing:

Oh.....thaaaat Ron. :biggrin:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

angus242 said:


> I know. I was kidding. Actually, while I was videoing, the HO was walking out into the garage. I stopped because I felt stupid.
> 
> Ron?
> http://www.contractortalk.com/members/rselectric1-52507


Ahhhh, the real feeling finally come out :whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, standing there videoing a new tool is pretty goofy. I had that quick thought when he came outside. :blush:


----------



## LPIguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Angus,

any updates on the tool? The MM800 is one of my company's products and I'm curious how it is working out for you. We'd like to add a 2-speed motor on the next version along with some "beefier" wheels. Thoughts? Suggestions?

Best regards,
Nic

-nic


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nic,

My only suggestions are as follows:
A multi-setting timer would make this mixer damn near perfect. If I could add my mixture in the bucket and set a timer to ON (mix), OFF (slake), ON (final mix), OFF (done) automatically, that would be my biggest time savings and make the mixer so valuable. I'd easily have paid $100 more for that feature. 
The bucket size is odd. I have my own 5 gallon buckets from local stores and they are all too skinny to fit into the straps. Without modifications, I'm still stuck with the OEM bucket. Using my own buckets was a selling point. 

I have no issues with it otherwise. Motor is fine, paddles are fine, wheels on trolley are fine, wheels on mixer are fine. 

Oh, made in China motor is kind of a downer. 

Nice mixer overall!


----------



## LPIguy (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the quick reply!

An easy fix and a truthful explanation for you Angus:

1) why don't your normal buckets fit? This mixer was designed around the most popular, #1 selling bucket in the world- The Homer Bucket! The problem was- typical of the big box retailers- they wanted to take money out of their buckets. To do so, many bucket manufacturers make their buckets with thinner side-walls and bottoms (why they break so often). The difference between the outside diameters is what makes your personal buckets spin in my mixer.

2) solution: let the handle of your personal buckets hang down when you secure the straps around it. the additional "thickness" from the handle will keep the bucket securely locked in place. the "straps" were designed to take this strain and it will not damage your tool or void your warranty.

eta: yeah, i feel you on the country of origin. it sucks but it is the reality of my world. on the upside (and why it still works for you!), this tool was manufactured in the same plant as many of Bosch's power tools. The plant is ISO9001 certified and everything from the tooling, to motor, to plastic molding is made on site and to our quality control specs. 

let me know if i can be of further help! glad you like it!

-nic


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, Nic. I haven't thought of that.

I understand the dilemma with bucket girth. However, if the strap was made to adjust, that should remove any issues too. I know, that just adds more overall cost to the item. I'm sure there's a price point you are trying to stay within.

I still really like it. When I get my own timer added to it, maybe we'll talk.


----------



## andeeznuts (Feb 21, 2008)

they are a great idea...we had a husky one and after a few mixes we went back to the drills..it just seemed like to much of a production for mixing some mud


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Santa came early? :santa:




I got to add that to my :clap:equipment even thow i dont do tile day in and day out . Hook that up in back of van and never mix agin in the home with no mess .


----------



## Ethos (Feb 21, 2012)

angus242 said:


> Good:
> Since the beaters don't touch the bucket, it doesn't get scratched up therefore, cleaning it is _very_ easy.


That must be nice. I've gotten to the point where I just clean the top part of the bucket with a sponge, and then let it dry overnight and hit it with a hammer / rubber mallet over a trashcan the next day. Any leftover chips I get in a few seconds with a 5-in-one. Whole process takes about 2 mins, but unfortunately an average bucket only lasts about 10 mixes.

That seems like the perfect tool for any full-time tilesetter. Is it designed for drywall mixing too if you're a mudder?


----------

